# PRP Injections, knee, hip, foot



## Denise M (Oct 11, 2018)

What codes are appropriate for ASC?

We were using 20926 and either 20550 or 20551, the most recent info states not to use 20926.

I believe it should be billed as a single injection for PRP including injection. What code is best for ASC?

Thank you in advance,

Dee


----------



## RyanRaichCPC (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello, 

0232T should be used for PRP injections.  20926 is a stretch for considering PRP a graft and may be incorrect coding.  I understand a reimbursement is always wanted,  however, this procedure is experimental in nature.  We perform them on a routine basis in office and normally require upfront payment for this particular service.


----------



## Tatiana (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello,

Can this be billed to the patient even if there is another procedure being done at the same time at an ASC?   I work at an ASC and the big question right now is if the patient is coming in for an already scheduled procedure and the surgeon wants to do a PRP injection can we bill the patient for the PRP injection or is it considered inclusive?

Thank you


----------



## bharathiT (Jan 12, 2019)

*0232T with 20610/20605/20600*

Can we code PRP injections  with Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection, intermediate joint or bursa (eg, temporomandibular, acromioclavicular, wrist, elbow or ankle, olecranon bursa); without ultrasound guidance as combined ?


----------



## MI_CODER (Jan 12, 2019)

bharathiT said:


> Can we code PRP injections  with Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection, intermediate joint or bursa (eg, temporomandibular, acromioclavicular, wrist, elbow or ankle, olecranon bursa); without ultrasound guidance as combined ?



Currently, there is a CCI edit between CPT 20610 (column 1) and CPT 0232T (column 2). If the PRP injection was performed at the same site as the joint arthrocentesis, aspiration or injection then I would only bill for CPT 20610. If the PRP injection is at a completely different site then I would bill the PRP injection with a modifier 59.


----------



## bharathiT (Jan 17, 2019)

*0232T in facilities vs non- facilities?*

PRP INJECTION (0232T) used in both facilities and non -facilities setting ?

Any guidelines regarding usage of 0232T in NON -facilities or Facilities coding ?


----------

